# Red poop?



## chewey

my birds droppings are mostly watery and sometimes red! is she sick?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Has she eaten anything red? Or eaten lots of veggies? It sounds like something could be wrong blood in stool, metal poisoning ect. I would play it safe and take her into an avain vet for a check up as soon as you can. Here is a link that is an interesting read http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-diet-and-health/bird-emergency-care/when-to-see-a-vet.aspx


----------



## chewey

umm she does have red colored pellets? but there are also yellow green and orange pellets? i don't think it could be the pellets bcuz it was really red.


could it be internal bleeding?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

It could be that she really likes the red pellets. Mabey you could take the red pellets out for awhile and see if her red poops continue. Here are some signs of a bird that is not feeling well http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-die...-conditions/recognize-bird-illness-signs.aspx Again if you are worried an avain vet visit would be the way to go


----------



## Di_dee1

My bet is the red pellets. If in doubt though if wateriness does not clear up see a vet.


----------



## Renae

If they're only _sometimes _red then it'd be the pellets. 

As for being watery, sometimes that can be caused by eating foods high in water or drinking excessively.


----------



## stacey101

I agree with the above.
Some birds have a favorite pellet , in my flocks case is red too. If the eat mostly red or even orange pellets and drink alot of water this is most likely the cause. However if this is a constant thing ( everyday all day) please seek an avian vet. But for now it sounds like the pellets


----------



## Cheryl

How long has your bird been on the pellets? Did you feed any fruits/veggies recently?


----------



## chewey

my bird does not like fruits of veggies so we give her dried fruit pellets! and she doesn't drink water often but when she does she drinks alot! her watery droppings are normal in color and her normal coiled Droppings are extremley red! I highly doubt that it is the pellets because the pellets include green grape, orange, and banana (her favorite) I want to go to an avian but my mom doesn't want to waste money, my dad doesn't mind but he barely has time! but we are thimnking about it  i want to get there A.S.A.P!


----------



## Di_dee1

If there is blood in the poop it is generally old blood and black in colour. I would really urge you to see a vet if you do not think the colour is due to food. Consistant watery poop is not normal either.


----------



## chewey

her poop isn't blackish but it is sort of a bright Brown-Red. will we still be able to take her on the trip tomorrow with us? or is it ok? because we are aware that we should take her to the avian veterinarian but we also don't want to change our plans and we don't have anyone to take care of her!


----------



## Cheryl

Older blood I think would be more of a brown color. It may be some sort of internal bleeding. I would not advice taking the bird on the trip at all. This seems to be a very complicated situation since finding someone would be such a short notice that it may be impossible. I'd give a ring to a vet and ask for their input on the situation. You may even be able to leave the bird there.


The actual feces:
"If the feces is fresh and black in color and there were no blueberries in the diet then this indicates melena. Melena is black droppings caused by bleeding high up in the digestive system. When the blood passes through the lower digestive system, it is digested turning the red blood into a black tarry color, staining the feces black."

The urites (usually white):
Brown or Chocolate Urates--> Lead Poisoning
Red Urine or Urates -->	Internal Bleeding


----------



## olive juice

I've heard that dyed pellets sometimes turn droppings reddish-brown. While seeds turn the droppings green, etc.

Is your bird displaying any other sick symptoms?

And, this might sound odd, but could you post a picture of the feces?


----------



## chewey

i have a few pics but whenever i try to upload them it says file too big or its the wrong.. something i don't know?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

You could upload them to photobucket http://photobucket.com/ resize them there to a bit under 500x500 and post the image code in your thread.


----------

